# EKP Fuel Module Overheating - CPU Fan Install



## sac1rmh (Feb 10, 2019)

EKP + CPU Fan = Cool

Wife has a 2010 535i, was getting a random shutdown while driving with a fuel pump error. Car could restart after a few minutes and drove fine until a few days later it would shutdown. Replaced the Low Pressure Fuel Pump LPFP in the fuel tank, but still had the issue. Hooked up INPA software to look at live data and let car idle for 15 minutes in driveway, and then saw both Low Pressure and High Pressure sensor values drop at same time, then the car stalled. Decided it was the EKP Fuel Control Module. Pulled away the fabric in the trunk and exposed the EKP. Drove several times and car did not stall. Decided that the unit was under heat stress.

Bought a new EKP for quite cheap on Ebay and also purchased an $8 dollar CPU fan 40MM diameter and 10MM deep.

Drilled a large fan hole and vent holes in the EKP plastic case and mounted the CPU fan to the EKP Case.

























Spliced power wires to the EKP Power source and used a quick connect that came with the CPU fan in case I need to change or disconnect later.

Tested and running well.


----------



## sac1rmh (Feb 10, 2019)

Planning to wire in a fuse so that if the fan shorts out, it does not blow the fuse to the EKP itself. This will keep the EKP powered even if the CPU has short.


----------



## ballistic (Aug 28, 2019)

Great idea. How is this working so far?

It looks like you connected the fan to the PWM voltage output (to lpfp) instead of the power source from the glovebox. Am i right?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Three wires in (power ground and PWM), two wires out. Which depends on what is hidden in the plug.


----------



## ballistic (Aug 28, 2019)

Judging from the thickness of the wires and the routing, the 2 thick ones from the loom is the input from the glovebox/fuse. The 2 thick wires on the seperate smaller connector which route down go to the lpfp.

More info here; https://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=904424&page=2

So yeah, the fan is currently on the pulse regulated fuelpump wires which means the fan runs slower in low-load scenarios.

I will be doing the same thing soon but i will also add small heatsinks to at least the mosfet. It seems like that is the part that gets the hottest.


----------



## ballistic (Aug 28, 2019)

Done! Also added headsink. 
Temperature of the back of the EKPM module went from untouchable to nicely warm.

https://www.server-works.com/bmw/ekpm1.jpg


----------



## kflo01 (May 1, 2017)

Please help! I have the same car but ix. Same year. Same thing is happening to me. My father in law changed both the low and high pumps already and some sensor (in the front of the car by the engine i forget the name).
I tild me the last peice.of the puzzle to change is the EKP control module.

I see them on Ebay for around $60.00 used part. Would you recommend grtting a used one? New its over $300.00?
Im so tired of driving this thing not knowing when it will shut off or if ill be able to start it.
Anything any advice will be a god send.


ballistic said:


> Done! Also added headsink.
> Temperature of the back of the EKPM module went from untouchable to nicely warm.
> 
> https://www.server-works.com/bmw/ekpm1.jpg


----------



## kflo01 (May 1, 2017)

Question. Does this need any kind of programming at all? If so does it need to be brought in to BMW or can anyone do it or can the part just be swapped out without any additional programming needed. I see a used one on ebay and want to buy it.



ballistic said:


> Done! Also added headsink.
> Temperature of the back of the EKPM module went from untouchable to nicely warm.
> 
> https://www.server-works.com/bmw/ekpm1.jpg


----------



## Leah96 (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't think it requires any programming..Wait for an official to reply though mybkexperience _sl_


----------



## kflo01 (May 1, 2017)

Thanks. I was thinking since I am getting the part used from another 535I it is already programmed. If I was buying it new it would not be programmed but I am waiting for the official word.


----------



## zman187 (Sep 16, 2019)

Will a fan with two wires be okay?


----------



## Cameron5ii2 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this information yourtexasbenefits


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

zman187 said:


> Will a fan with two wires be okay?


Yes, as long as the fan uses 12VDC. It will run at its maximum speed at all times.


----------



## KingMob (Dec 12, 2020)

I know I’m super late but any chance anyone could talk me through wiring this fan in? I’m decent with electrical I just don’t know what wires to work with and if I need to get a schematic


----------



## KingMob (Dec 12, 2020)

KingMob said:


> I know I'm super late but any chance anyone could talk me through wiring this fan in? I'm decent with electrical I just don't know what wires to work with and if I need to get a schematic


2013 535i, replacing my fuel module with a used one and would like to not have to carry extras for random bs


----------



## KingMob (Dec 12, 2020)

ballistic said:


> Done! Also added headsink.
> Temperature of the back of the EKPM module went from untouchable to nicely warm.
> 
> https://www.server-works.com/bmw/ekpm1.jpg


What heat sink did you use that fit? Trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## grunge6166 (May 1, 2021)

Where and how do you connect to power up the cpu fan? I have three cable coming from the fan and don't know where to connect them.


----------



## phil2045 (Sep 1, 2021)

Just joined after reading for the past few years. Got a "new" EKPM3 from eBay, put some heatsinks on the inside and on the bottom. Cpu fan on top, inset almost half way due to space. Originally it was 32mm tall, currently sitting at 52mm. Will be wiring it up soon and hopefully this, along with a new fuel pump, fixes my eternal limp mode.


----------



## MUSCLEBOY (Nov 19, 2013)

kflo01 said:


> Please help! I have the same car but ix. Same year. Same thing is happening to me. My father in law changed both the low and high pumps already and some sensor (in the front of the car by the engine i forget the name).
> I tild me the last peice.of the puzzle to change is the EKP control module.
> 
> I see them on Ebay for around $60.00 used part. Would you recommend grtting a used one? New its over $300.00?
> ...


I went to a German auto recylcying yard and purchased a used EKP from a 2011 328 Xdrive that had 90k miles for my daughters 2010 328i Xdrive that has 180k miles. No coding was needed as the car started right up after i swapped the units. I used NPC software to read the code on the old module and the new (used) module and it was exactly the same......which explained why the car started right up and drove with no issue. My daughters car was also shutting off from the old unit overheating in the middle of the road. The dealer wanted to replace the fuel control module with 2 hrs labor for $800, while it cost me only $25 for the used module and 30 minutes to remove the seats and module and install the replacement and reinstall the seats. The dealer also wanted to replace the fuel pump in the back seat for an additional $1000....well i don't see a need so far to replace the fuel pump as the car is fine. I will use ISTA to run a diagnostic on the fuel pump to confirm it is fine. When done, it all just shows how the dealer will rip you off.


----------



## MUSCLEBOY (Nov 19, 2013)

Leah96 said:


> I don't think it requires any programming..Wait for an official to reply though mybkexperience _sl_


I went to a German auto recylcying yard and purchased a used EKP from a 2011 328 Xdrive that had 90k miles for my daughters 2010 328i Xdrive that has 180k miles. No coding was needed as the car started right up after i swapped the units. I used NPC software to read the code on the old module and the new (used) module and it was exactly the same......which explained why the car started right up and drove with no issue. My daughters car was also shutting off from the old unit overheating in the middle of the road. The dealer wanted to replace the fuel control module with 2 hrs labor for $800, while it cost me only $25 for the used module and 30 minutes to remove the seats and module and install the replacement and reinstall the seats. The dealer also wanted to replace the fuel pump in the back seat for an additional $1000....well i don't see a need so far to replace the fuel pump as the car is fine. I will use ISTA to run a diagnostic on the fuel pump to confirm it is fine. When done, it all just shows how the dealer will rip you off.


----------

